# How do I change a heater core Audi TT



## JHB1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi
Have the Bently manual and there is no reference on how to change the heater core!! Need I quick primer on this it looks **** I have to pull the seats, center console and the complete lower dash. Then drop the HVAC assy. Is there something I am missing


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nope...that's about it in a nutshell. The seats don't need to come out though.


----------



## raidendb (Jul 25, 2008)

Yup. That's about it. When I replaced my head unit I remove center dash and, all lower dash and right there in my face is the blower. I told myself that time that it will be a pita replacing the heater core. I don't know about removing the center console though. The seat, well you need the space to work on it maybe reason why the manual says remove the seat but you don't really need to.


----------

